# Never thought i would say it but better than MYRON



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

i would say a true butt humper!!


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to Wichita!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

korby_17 said:


> i would say a true butt humper!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Th3Ed7NGY8&feature=related


 Interesting that he would call his 12" knife as he shows it a 10" Looks like some pretty heavy ridges he left. Down each side then finished?????


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Interesting that he would call his 12" knife as he shows it a 10" Looks like some pretty heavy ridges he left. Down each side then finished?????


Um duh, that's why the pros sand with a belt sander!


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

I would hate to sand his jobs. Looks to me like he's just learning.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That 10/12/10/12 whatever,, a floor scraper! when HAND finishing ,,new knifes are a must! File a few times ,, then throw away!

When a finisher breaks out a knife he inherited ,,,,,, watch out!!!
 ripple city!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Morons like him are the reason some homeowners think drywall is just a 1 day process and we should be able too finish a 1,000 sq. ft. addition/remodel in one day for 200.00.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

> Does it pay to plane butt joints down before installation? That way you﻿ would be able to treat it as a factory joint and not have to create such a large plaster covering.
> 
> 
> Weenchit 4 months ago


Wow...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Wow...


....


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I AGREE CW!!! its all about how fast the job can be done, not a quality Jon. BURNS MY A**


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I meant quality job lol


----------



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Morons like him are the reason some homeowners think drywall is just a 1 day process and we should be able too finish a 1,000 sq. ft. addition/remodel in one day for 200.00.


:thumbup: so true!!


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

So I have been doing it wrong all these years!!! You can tell this witchiamajegger guy is a master craftsman :whistling2:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

If I ever get a call to finish the inside of a dog house, I will be sure to sub it out to that guy.


----------

